# Sealing air gap around front door



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Bronze fin weatherstripping will work better here.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1, Make sure the door is closing tight to the stop molding. The tab inside the latch plate may need to be bent some to hold it tighter.
Open the door and take another picture so we can see the stop molding.
If this is an older house and this is a wooden door any Lowes or HD sells a simple to install three piece kit with aluminum strips with built in rubber seals.


----------



## WestofLongBeach (Oct 11, 2011)

OK, here are two pictures of the doorjamb. The stop molding is ~3/8".


----------

